

Functional Javascript - bfm
http://aeflash.com/2013-06/functional-javascript.html

======
ethanazir
The new book referenced at
[http://www.functionaljavascript.com](http://www.functionaljavascript.com)
also goes into serious detail on many of these excellent points.

